# Post Harvey



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I fished the jetties Thursday and caught some good reds, mangroves, big croaker and whiting with my buddy Steven Reed. The bite was on, plenty of bait being flushed out of the bay and lots of fish waiting for a meal. My Girlfriend drove down at lunch and we went back out and got her hooked up. 


























We got back out on my skiff the next day and went running around the back lakes to see what changed after Harvey ripped through and everything looked good. The only changes were cuts leading to the back lakes got scoured out but the grass on the flats held up well. We caught some trout and sight cast a few reds and called it a day after running around a little more. This fall is going to be epic.


----------

